# [SOLVED] Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !



## Hassan0668 (Sep 7, 2012)

I recently downloaded and installed warcraft 3 but it is crashing dont know why.. Well, when i run the game..the screen goes black and after 2 or 1 seconds the game crashes and returns to desktop..

*PC specs*
Amd athlon x2 5200+
Geforce 9600gt 512mb
2 gb ram
Win xp sp3

P.S: All games run fine..just this is giving a problem..I've discovered some crash logs in the error folder in the game's directory..attaching it as well
I am new here and it is my first post..Hoping to find some help from u guys


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What patch number are you running? Have you tried to reinstall the game?


----------



## Hassan0668 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

Yup tried reinstalling a couple of times..tried up with different patches..currently it's running 1.24e patch with the frozen thrones expansion pack..No matter what the patch the same problem persists..I think some driver or some Dll file is conflicting up with the game..thats why i uploaded the error dumps so that someone may get a clue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

I would suggest asking Blizzard via their support system. It may be a bug with XP or somthing.


----------



## klav (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

@Hassan0668: Did you resolve this issue? I'm having the exact same problem but on Win 7 64


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

I would suggest asking Blizzard via their support system. It may be a bug with XP.


----------



## klav (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

@Masterchiefxx17: Thanks for your reply! I'm actually on Win 7 64. I used to run WC3FT on XP SP1/2/3 with no problems at all. I'm assuming this is a GPU issue. I'll def run over to the Blizzard forums and ask. Thanks!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

Blizzard changed the requirements for a lot of there games. Main advice I would give is check your heat while playing.
I have played for 4 years and had to quit due to system requirements they have in place now. Tried everything but, bottom line is if you are on a lap top unless its a very high end one you will not be able to keep it stable enough to play


----------



## klav (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

@sarla: Thanks! I'm running SpeedFan so I'll make sure I check that out


----------



## Hassan0668 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Warcraft 3 crashing help needed plz !*

Sorry for replying late.. But i reinstalled the windows and the problem gone  played for some days and I am again bored with the game


----------

